# Nissan versa 2008 died while driving.



## Kaleo (Dec 10, 2014)

My versa died on me, all the lights came on and power steering went out. Brakes also went stiff. It's not the battery as when i tried to jump it, that did not work either. Anyone got any idea what it is?


----------

